# Tongue bite



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi,

How does one reduce the chance of tongue bite when lighting/relighting the pipe?

Perhaps I'm taking too many strong draws or just simply lighting the tobac for too long...but lately I find I'm getting bitten from lighting.

I really don't care how many times I have to relight my pipe...but I do care about my tongue.

Perhaps another question is warranted: how does one know when the tobac is lit properly? I do the whole first, second, and third lighting process...but on the third light I'm never quite sure how long to hold the flame to the bowl and draw. Is it just until I see a light uniform glow across the top. I think I may just be taking too long to do my lights.

By the way, I'm using a Zippo which probably causes me to draw a little harder than someone who uses a butane pipe lighter.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Allowing your tobacco to dry out a bit will cut down on the "bite". Also, slowing down on your drawing will help...just "sip" when you puff. Certain tobaccos,especially when too moist, bite more than others.

Tamp lightly in between lights and your tobacco will light better. Properly dried and packed tobacco should cut down on the number of times you should have to relight. You'll know your tobacco is properly lit by the smoke you get when you draw. If your pipe bowl is fired in the middle, you can work the unlit parts, on the edges, with your tamper, by angling the tobacco toward the middle.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Having to few pipes for my needs, I think I´ve noticed that wet pipes bite more too. Maye u need to get a dry pipe...and more of them in your rotation?! :tu

Wet pipes tastes monkeybutt!


----------



## Highstump (Jul 13, 2008)

Senator said:


> Hi,
> 
> How does one reduce the chance of tongue bite when lighting/relighting the pipe?
> 
> ...


The initial light is always critical for me. I draw very gently on the pipe while moving a match or lighter over the surface of the tobacco. The goal is to get the tobacco burning evenly across the top. It may take a few relights to accomplish this but it is way better than frying your tongue. The flame on your Zippo will do the trick but it will take a bit longer because naptha simply does not burn as hot as butane. I use a Zippo on days that are a bit breezy but I have a great preference for wood matches. You are also more likely to scorch the rim of your pipe with a butane lighter so take care. :2


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Be extra careful on the initial light, thats where I used to fry my tongue when I first started.

One trick is to wet your tongue (but don't keep saliva in the mouth or it may drool into the mouthpiece. Wet tongues will stay cooler, at least on the light.

The other thing is to be patient with the lighting. Depending on the lighter type - butane is the hottest, lights the fastest but you could scorch tongue and bowl rim. Matches are hot but useless in wind, and be sure to let the phosphorous burn out first. Zippos are cool lights, but they can make the charring/initial light difficult.

Personally, I use a butane lighter to scorch, about five passes no more than one second of contact between flame and baccy. Tamp down the frizzles and let it breathe a bit, and allow the thing to cool. Then the real light again with butane, no more than one second of flame contact at a time, about 5 circles around the bowl, SIPPING not huffing and puffing like a big bad wolf. This usually gets it going. If not, I put it down for a few minutes to cool again; then repeat.

Relights (once below about 1/4 bowl) I use the zippo, since the flame can dip inside the bowl now. Relights mostly take just one pass since the baccy is well scorched/ashed.

Be patient with it, if you try to hurry it up it will only overheat the bowl and baccy, and yer tongue will pay the price p


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

OK....took all the great advice and tonight's smoke was a lot tamer on the tongue. Just need to be reminded of the basics some times! 

Also, I find the smaller the bowl, the easier the lighting...and keeping it lit. I've got some 7/8" large bowls where it's harder to get a nice even light. Will focus more on what was said here the next time I fill up one of the larger pipes!

p


----------



## Highstump (Jul 13, 2008)

Senator said:


> OK....took all the great advice and tonight's smoke was a lot tamer on the tongue. Just need to be reminded of the basics some times!
> 
> Also, I find the smaller the bowl, the easier the lighting...and keeping it lit. I've got some 7/8" large bowls where it's harder to get a nice even light. Will focus more on what was said here the next time I fill up one of the larger pipes!
> 
> p


It will just take some time, keep after it and don't get discouraged. This hobby has a fairly steep learning curve mainly because there are few constants. Each pipe is different, the tobaccos are different, and you may be surprised to find that you are not even a constant. Your frame of mind has much to do with how how you pack and light your pipe. :bx


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Highstump said:


> It will just take some time, keep after it and don't get discouraged. This hobby has a fairly steep learning curve mainly because there are few constants. Each pipe is different, the tobaccos are different, and you may be surprised to find that you are not even a constant. Your frame of mind has much to do with how how you pack and light your pipe. :bx


Yes, you are correct about there being few constants! I've been at this for nearly two years and thought I had a pretty good grasp on what to do.

However, I've been smoking a lot of Butternut Burley lately which is such an easy smoke. When I decided to try something else, I had acquired some bad habits that the BB hid...just needed to take a step back and reconsider what I was doing.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

Highstump said:


> It will just take some time, keep after it and don't get discouraged. This hobby has a fairly steep learning curve mainly because there are few constants. Each pipe is different, the tobaccos are different, and you may be surprised to find that you are not even a constant. Your frame of mind has much to do with how how you pack and light your pipe. :bx


Just remember, don't over puff tryin' to get the smoke volume up. Gentle puffin' is the best way to do it. Some people barely puff at all, they just like to let it smolder and genlty take little wisps. Ya' just gotta trial and error it but keep it always easy goin'.

The most important thing is how ya' pack the pipe. With any pipe ya' want it to stay dry and cool so packin' it correctly is as important as what ya' pack it with. First thing is to dribble some tobacco in the bowl (it's called gravity loading as opposed to diggin' the pipe in a pile a' tobcco and just stuffin' it in, gravity loading is takin' a pinch a' tobacco between your fingers and droppin' it in the bowl). Fill it to the rim and then gently tamp it down. You want the bottom to be very loose, ya' want air down there. Think of it as a tiny furnace, ya' need air flowing through it. Then take some more in your fingers and dribble it in up to the rim, tamp it down (very gently) again,. Then do it again only this time tamp a bit more firmly. Keep repeating those steps, tamping a bit more firmly each time, til the bowl is full. Now you're ready for the charring light. Just keep a flame touching the tobacco and slowly puff til the entire top has been lit. You're creating a sort of platform. Let it go out. Then do your second light, gently drawing the heat down into the tobacco. It should be like sipping water through a straw. Airy and light not tight. If you've packed it too tight, empty it out and start again. Once ya' got it packed you're on your way. Keep the puffing gentle, everything about pipe smoking is slow and easy. There are no rules about the number a' times ya' relight so don't worry about that at all. As many times as the pipe goes out is as many times as ya' relight it. When ya' wanna take a break just let it go out and light it again later. The biggest problem new pipesters have is heat and moisture. They are the enemy, ya' wanna keep everything as dry and cool as ya' can otherewise you'll get the dreaded tongue-bite, which is what drives most new pipe smokers away wonderin' what the hell people like about the pipe. Fact is once ya' get the basics down you'll be smokin' cool and dry and you'll have a thoroughly enjoyable hobby.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Great post frenchy. This pipe newbi appreciates the help and tips.
Thats why CS is such a great place. The info is here to learn.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes...very good post, Frenchy!


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

The whole is greater than the sum - it all has to be right.

Pipe has to be properly drilled
Draught has to be open enough
tobacco at proper humidity
pack properly
correct char light
even second light
gentle but adequate toking
don't tamp too much or too firm
sometimes you are better off letting it go out completely
Patience and attention to detail will in some way compensate for lack of skill/experience.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Senator - heed all the words above as they are pointing you in the right direction, for sure. For larger bowls I have had good success with a lighter pack. Get it light and then work with the tamper to gently and slowly pack the tobacco down. I'll admit that this usually results in me only REALLY getting about 1/2 to 2/3 of a bowl in the end, but the ease of the smoke makes this worth it to me.

As for tongue bite, again much truth has already been spoken. But also, please pay attention to WHICH tobaccos give you the most trouble. My example is any of the McClelland Christmas Cheers and many MacBarens. I am talking about a chemical bite vs a heat bite. I smoke a wide array of tobaccos in a wide array of pipes and must admit that my pack, light and smoke are pretty danged effortless anymore. But the Xmas Cheer just simply bites me....every time. 5 puffs in, packed light, nice easy draw, tobacco dry and rubbed out, NO heat on the bowl, smoke nice and cool, enjoying the flavor.....and my mouth and tongue start to tingle. 5 more puffs and I am feeling nipped like I used to get almost 2 years ago. Took me a looong time to realize that this specific tobacco just does not seem to agree with me.

I'm not bashing those tobaccos at all, but they do not seem to work for me and personally I have found them to be too much work with so many other blends out there. Everyone is different and it's just something to keep in mind.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

EvanS said:


> Senator - heed all the words above as they are pointing you in the right direction, for sure. For larger bowls I have had good success with a lighter pack. Get it light and then work with the tamper to gently and slowly pack the tobacco down. I'll admit that this usually results in me only REALLY getting about 1/2 to 2/3 of a bowl in the end, but the ease of the smoke makes this worth it to me.
> 
> As for tongue bite, again much truth has already been spoken. But also, please pay attention to WHICH tobaccos give you the most trouble. My example is any of the McClelland Christmas Cheers and many MacBarens. I am talking about a chemical bite vs a heat bite. I smoke a wide array of tobaccos in a wide array of pipes and must admit that my pack, light and smoke are pretty danged effortless anymore. But the Xmas Cheer just simply bites me....every time. 5 puffs in, packed light, nice easy draw, tobacco dry and rubbed out, NO heat on the bowl, smoke nice and cool, enjoying the flavor.....and my mouth and tongue start to tingle. 5 more puffs and I am feeling nipped like I used to get almost 2 years ago. Took me a looong time to realize that this specific tobacco just does not seem to agree with me.
> 
> I'm not bashing those tobaccos at all, but they do not seem to work for me and personally I have found them to be too much work with so many other blends out there. Everyone is different and it's just something to keep in mind.


Absolutely true. Some VAs can definitely bite more than others. It'd probably be wise to stick with very light Va blends and English blends until the packin' and puffin' technique is learned well. Latakia smells strong but it's generally a very cool, dry smoke. I always suggest a sampler of Russ Oulette's Hearth & Home Series at pipesandcigars.com also C&D make some wonderful blends that won't bite if packed correctly.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, that is a lot of great advice. I was having similar problems with a bad tongue bite issue some time back and I started experimenting with different size pipes, different tobacco, and humidity differences. In my case, I found that it was all in my packing method. I used to just stuff my pipe and light as I was shown by a friend.

The new packing method I found is with an air pocket. I roll the tobacco into a ball and stuff it only half way into the top of the bowl, leaving a pocket of air in the bottom of the bowl. II leave some tuff of tobacco at the top of the pack to help with the lighting. I have a particular pipe that smokes really hot and gives a lot of tongue bite right off the bat. With this packing method, I can now smoke and enjoy the time I spent on that pipe without it biting, the smoke is cool. My good pipes, I can taste the smoke so well because the smoke is cooler and my pipe smoking experience has become so much more enjoyable.

Keep playing around and you will find ways to enjoy your piping even more.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Gentlemen...

I have to say that last night's smoke was truly enjoyable. Following your tips I was able to have a flavourable and tongue-bite-free experience.

Thank you all for the awesome information.

p


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

SR Mike said:


> Wow, that is a lot of great advice. I was having similar problems with a bad tongue bite issue some time back and I started experimenting with different size pipes, different tobacco, and humidity differences. In my case, I found that it was all in my packing method. I used to just stuff my pipe and light as I was shown by a friend.
> 
> The new packing method I found is with an air pocket. I roll the tobacco into a ball and stuff it only half way into the top of the bowl, leaving a pocket of air in the bottom of the bowl. II leave some tuff of tobacco at the top of the pack to help with the lighting. I have a particular pipe that smokes really hot and gives a lot of tongue bite right off the bat. With this packing method, I can now smoke and enjoy the time I spent on that pipe without it biting, the smoke is cool. My good pipes, I can taste the smoke so well because the smoke is cooler and my pipe smoking experience has become so much more enjoyable.
> 
> Keep playing around and you will find ways to enjoy your piping even more.


Yeah I think that's the Frank method, I use it quite often dependin' on the blend. I find if a blend's a bit dry the method doesn't work well but with slightly moist blends it works great.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry i searched and couldn't find a answer. I hear everything about tounge bite and i know what it is. Just wondeing what it feels like. Is it like when you burn your toung from hot soup, or something completly different.

Thanks


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Jordan303 said:


> Sorry i searched and couldn't find a answer. I hear everything about tounge bite and i know what it is. Just wondeing what it feels like. Is it like when you burn your toung from hot soup, or something completly different.
> 
> Thanks


No, its not like that. Its more like when you first burn your finger and its very swollen and very, very tinder.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

If your sense of taste goes away, you have a case of piponitis on the tounge: Inflamed tounge due to heat exposure from pipesmoking.

I guess its the small parts of hot boiling water that followns the smoke thats burns your tounge!?


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Jordan303 said:


> Sorry i searched and couldn't find a answer. I hear everything about tounge bite and i know what it is. Just wondeing what it feels like. Is it like when you burn your toung from hot soup, or something completly different.
> 
> Thanks


It can feel like that, though it is not an instant burning feeling like hot soup. Usually starts off with the smoke feeling too hot on the tongue, take a sip of soda and your tongue feels like to have eaten a couple of pounds of sour candy. If the tongue bite continues, it will start to give you the after burning feeling of hot soup. It can worsen if the smoker does not let up.

My corn cob pipe that bites, it can feel like I am trying to touch molten lava to my tongue.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

WOW. Ok well I'm still definitly gonna try pipe smoking, but that sounds like a bad bite to have.


----------

